# Some interior lights have failed



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,
On the first night of my 4 weeks in France and I found some of the interior lights in my 2007 Sundance 630L did not function.
On checking the handbook they all appear to be on the same fuse (which is OK). They are the strip light in the luton and over the kitchen sink, the two lights in the bathroom and the 4 spotlights in the rear lounge area.
My guess is the connection between the fuse and the first light(the luton?) has come adrift, but where is it and how do I get to it?
Any suggestions would be welcome, particularly from Swift.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

The positive or negative is open circuit. Check the connections on each light starting with the light closest to the fuse. It's useful if you can do this with a meter set for dc voltage. Probably find it's a loose connection either at the first light or at the fuse itself.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

You will find some wiring schematics to assist you on our website www.sargentltd.co.uk

Go to the Tech Data section - Reference -

Please contact me on 01482 678981 or email me ([email protected]) if your require any further information or assistance.

Clive Day (New Support Technician with Sargent)


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi statenisland,
Sorry missed you post. 
If you still need some help you can email the engineering department at [email protected] and we will get a response back to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Thought I'd share this bit............

On my 2008 swift kontiki 645, 3 our of 4 of the rear lounge spot lamps seems to have 'gone'...bulbs-wise. They are the cone-shaped halogens with the two metal pins to insert.

Anyways, spent in the region of £48 on some replacement and spares and went to fit the new ones.

All of the non-working bulbs had simply worked loose a mm or so and by pushing them back in, they worked.

Oh, how I smiled.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tug66 said:


> All of the non-working bulbs had simply worked loose a mm or so and by pushing them back in, they worked


Ha ha Tug66,
Same happened to one bedroom spot in my Hobby. But I only found out after I had taken the offending lamp off the wall and exchanged it with another less used one in the lounge.

Then found the loose bulb............... Grrrrrrr.


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good afternoon,
Thanks to everybody who has responded to my post.
I will check all the bulb connections.
If that fails I will look at Sargent`s web site and if I still cannot work it out I will email Swift.


----------

